# predator quest Ruffidawg Calls



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

i recently orderd a less johnson Ruffidawg call i am wondering if any buddy else uses this call or another from this series. i havent had a chance to use it.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*I have the Ruffi dawg jr. Its a nice call! Called in more bobcats with it than dogs so far !! =) Although its kinda expensive, its very well built and worth every Last penny.*


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

gonna order them one at a time because of the price. I got the jr on the way right now. Les Johnson is amazing


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would recomend getting the collectors series as they are half the cost and work just fine. I bought the ruffidog and the 2 collectors editions.. I have had some success using them though i prefer close reed calls as I have used them longer and feel more confident with them.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys see they make kids calls? REALLY cool idea!

http://yhst-79251788440949.stores.yahoo.net/kid39s-cal39.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

These are a great idea. Might make a good option for my nephew.


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

cabelas has them in the bargain cave 23.99 VS. 29.99


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Uncle Don hows about me?? LOL I like the glow in the dark one.It might look like a radioactive mouse when calling. LOL


----------

